# dnsmasq-problems:resolving local hostnames and local dhcp

## rer

Hello experts,

I have problems with resolving local hostnames with dnsmasq. Its not gentoo-specific, I have this problem also on arch and other distros. 

When a client makes a dhcp-request. It gets an IP-addr from the dnsmasq-pool, assigns it, and sends an ACK-msg to the server like that 

localhost dnsmasq-dhcp[4313]: DHCPACK(eth0) 10.42.43.26 00:e0:61:2a:xx:xx rolli5

this is the entry in my dnsmasq.leases-file

1311607570 00:e0:61:2a:xx:xx 10.42.43.26 rolli5 *

rolli5 is the hostname from the clients /etc/hostname

dnsmasq-server writes the hostname into its cache, but when I try to ping rolli5 from the server, rolli5 is not resolved, even if I append the local domainname, I also enabled the domain and local entry in dnsmasq.conf with appropriate domainnames (localdomain and localnet), but no success, I have set localhost as my first nameserver in resolv.conf. The clients are able to ping each other, but why not the server? any idea?

second question in context about functional lacks of dnsmasq regarding the server itself

Is it possible to assign the dnsmasq-server running machine its dhcp-ip-address from its own dnsmasq-server (maybe via lo)?

----------

## truc

enable log-queries in you dnsmasq.conf, then tail -f the log (probably /var/log/daemon.log) when you're making those unsuccessfull queries, then report back

----------

